# بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه 








نقلا عن أحد مصابى ماسبيرو فى المستشفى القبطى ويدعى "ناجى نبيل كمال "   الذى أكد لنا على ظهور القديس العظيم أبانوب " كانت المدرعه سوف تقوم بدهس   بنات مسيحيات ولكن فجاه ظهر طفل صغير جسمه نوراااانى للغايه وقف أمام   الدبابة فتوقفت فى الحال واختفى هذا الطفل " وهذه الصورة تم اخذها منها   كدليل
هذا المصاب تم ضربه من قبل البلطجية بالسنج والمطاوى ومن قبل الامن بالعصى   حتى فقد الوعى تماما ولم تأت عربة الاسعاف لتنقله الى المستشفى يقول لنا   انه افاق من وعيه ليجد نفسه على حصان يركبه فارس بملابس جنديه قديمة ونقله   الى المستشفى وهو القديس العظيم مارجرجس
هذا الكلام ليس منقولا عن اى مواقع وانما أجرينا بالامس حديثا مع المصابين انا وزملائى عن احداث ماسبيرو
على مسئوليتى الشخصية

تريزا وليم






 *
*هذا الموضوع منقول


*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*الصورة لم تظهر لدي*


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*



*


----------



## prayer heartily (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

السلام للقديس ابانوب وكل قديسين الله ​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*أختي الحبيبة ، مرة أخرى لم تظهر لدي .*
*جربي بواسطة www.is-tr.com/up*


----------



## عقلاني1 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*فين الصور؟مش ظاهرا عندى انا كمان... و ليه مش بتعلن الكنيسه رسمى عن هذه المعجزات المعزيه و لو حتى داخل الكنائس...*


----------



## MAJI (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

اكيد يد الرب كانت مع الاقباط رغم استشهاد واصابة البعض. 
علما ان عدد الاقباط المتظاهرين كانوا بالالاف .
لكن اليس من الغريب ان لم تصاب فتيات بهذه المجزرة 
اليس من الغريب ان مدرعتين تسير بسرعة هائلة تكون الحصيلة 39 شهيد فقط مع كل الكم الهائل من الحقد لسائقيها؟
انا اصدق بقول هذا الشاب 
شكرا للخبر 
الرب معنا فمن علينا؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

الصوره اهي للي مش شايفها


----------



## rania79 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*



Gospel Life قال:


> الصوره اهي للي مش شايفها


*ثانكيو ليك ولتعبكك*
*الصورة اهى يا جماعة*
​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: بالصور عاجل جدا || ظهور القديس العظيم ابانوب فى مذبحه ماسبيرو وينقذ فتيات مسيحيات من الدهس من الدبابه*

*لم يعلن شىء من هذا الموضوع من الكنيسة

يغلق
*​


----------

